# boinc - problem

## ollerm

witam

mam problem z oprogramowaniem BOINC. Czy ktoś jest w posiadaniu dobrego tutoriala? chce go odpalić na serwerze, czyli tryb graficzny odpada. sporo tutoriali przerobilem i nadal nie działa. łączy się z managerem konta i dalej nic. nie pobiera żadnych paczek i nic nie liczy. konto założone, aktywowane, dodany projekt http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## znal

Miałem podobny problem: Boinc nie chciał liczyć. Platforma to amd64 (ZTCP, to kiedyś an x86 działał bezbłędnie).

Co prawda nie jest to rozwiązanie problemu, ale sci-biology/foldingathome działa podobnie i tematyka jest zbliżona do boincowej rosetty.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

To jest problem na inne forum. Zamykam.

----------

